
Serverless Architecture in short: lower operations costs and vendor lock-in - WolfOliver
https://specify.io/concepts/serverless-architecture
======
kennu
I would claim that the microservice architecture of AWS Lambda & API Gateway
(which is generally associated with Serverless applications) is not what
causes vendor lock-in. It's pretty straightforward to implement the same
environment to run your apps anywhere.

Real vendor-lock-in is caused by use of proprietary backend services like
DynamoDB, Redshift, Kinesis, etc. which cannot be used anywhere else than AWS.

~~~
WolfOliver
I agree that DynamoDB, Kinesis, ... reinforce the vendor lock-in. But I'would
say that easy to implement AWS Lambda & API Gateway.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Kenesis and SES, maybe. But Dynamo would be pretty easy to replace with
something like Mongo provided that you abstract your databases access code and
don't have a lot of backend specific code missed with your business logic.

A lot of serverless apps use Graphql for this purpose since Graphql is backend
agnostic.

------
cheez
It seems to me that all these things do is accelerate time to market and make
it easier for you to scale if you're successful.

The corollary to this could be that if you're not repeatedly pushing out MVPs,
this newfangled stuff may not be that useful to you. This is my view of the
full stack JavaScript world as well. Things are generally transient and
experimental so the wild west stuff works fine there.

I'd love to be convinced that I'm wrong. I have yet to write a piece of
software that has been decommissioned in less than a decade after going live
and I do get a little envious of the fast moving stuff.

